# Baking at high altitude



## laurieb51363 (Jan 1, 2008)

Help!!!  I just recently moved to Divide, CO the altitude here is a little over 9000 feet.  I have cooked and baked all my life.  I consider it good therapy.  Since moving here, I can bake an apple pie once and it will turn out good, the next time it will be very watery.  I always test a piece of apple to see how tart they are so I can adjust the amount of sugar same thing with corn starch, if the apples are very wet I use more corn starch.  The other thing I am finding is that pumpkin bread, (the same recipe I've been using for years) will sink in the middle in the last 3 minutes of bake time. 

Any advice will be appreciated

Thank you
Laurie


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jan 1, 2008)

Laurie  - maybe you can find some help at this Baking911 page - Baking at high altitudes.


----------

